# Sig P250 vs. FN FNP 9



## stroker_ace.45 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am currently looking to buy my first hand gun. I am looking for a 9mm that I can get a lot of practice with. I have been looking at both, the Sig Sauer P250 compact in 9mm and the FNP 9. From what I have read so far, both these guns seem generally liked without too many problems. Price is also a big consideration. What advice could you guys give me about these guns. Which has a better trigger? More durable? Less malfunctions? any advice or comments you may have about either of these guns would be great.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Opinions are like butts...everybody has one and some really stink:mrgreen:
Best advice go to your local gunshop and feel for yourself, if they rent guns to shoot try that too.
You will have no one to blame but yourself if you buy a turkey just from hearsay.


----------

